# Posting Guidelines for this Forum



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jan 2009)

1) Please use a standard format for the Thread titles e.g. 

Accountant for small business in Dublin 
  Authorised Advisor in Cork

2) If you have any connection with the firm you are recommending, say so. 

3) Please do not ask technical questions in this forum, use the appropriate forum.

4) If you have used the service recommended by others, do please add your comments.

5) If you act on the recommendations, please provide feedback.


This is for Frequent Posters only to avoid new posters registering to recommend themselves, a problem we are plagued with on Askaboutmoney.


----------

